# can asc code for iv fluids for a dehdrated patient?



## ncantello (Oct 30, 2008)

Can an asc bill for administration of iv fluids to someone who is dehydrated.  No other procedure was done that day.  Also, if a patient is having colonoscopy done, can we bill for administration of iv fluids prior to the procedure?

thanks for the help.


----------



## mbort (Oct 30, 2008)

no,  did the patient ever enter the colonoscopy suite?


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 30, 2008)

ncantello said:


> Can an asc bill for administration of iv fluids to someone who is dehydrated.  No other procedure was done that day.  Also, if a patient is having colonoscopy done, can we bill for administration of iv fluids prior to the procedure?
> 
> thanks for the help.



ncantello,  I'm confused.  Are these two different questions?  If so and the patient was dehydrated and received IV fluids, they should be able to bill the IV hydration.   The key is that the IV hydration was performed due to dehydration and not the delivery of a drug etc.  Just as a note, I'm not sure a patient would come to the ASC for just hydration.  Normally I'd expect to see it in an ER setting.


----------



## ncantello (Nov 4, 2008)

sorry, yes, they are two separate questions.  Once, a patient did come to surgery center just for hydration.  Can this be coded?  The other scenario is for a patient that did have colonoscopy that day, but was dehydrated before the procedure, so received iv fluids.  Is that any clearer?   Thanks for your help.


----------

